# DIY King coming to London?!



## kadoxu (9 Aug 2017)

On his facebook's page today:


----------



## BubblingUnder (9 Aug 2017)

Maybe he'll bring 'Frank' his Flowerthorn Cichlid on his UK tour ?


----------



## sr20det (9 Aug 2017)

Confirmed



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (4 Sep 2017)

Yes, and guess who is hosting him...


----------



## sr20det (4 Sep 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Yes, and guess who is hosting him...


So its Cambridge?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (4 Sep 2017)

sr20det said:


> So its Cambridge?



,  If it was would be easier to get too


----------



## kadoxu (5 Sep 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Yes, and guess who is hosting him...


So are you the one he will be competing with in a scaping contest George? Poor him...


----------



## kadoxu (7 Sep 2017)




----------



## sr20det (7 Sep 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Yes, and guess who is hosting him...


Best of luck George. Repping the UK flag.  You can do it. 



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 Sep 2017)

I vote for "Scape with one hand for 5 minutes.. And the other hand for the 5 minutes after that with one finger in your nose..  And than do a yankee doodle in between..


----------



## PBM3000 (8 Sep 2017)

Joey's got a video up on YouTube about the Scape-Off. Should be fun.


----------



## Cadfiel (11 Sep 2017)

Wish I could come and see this.  For a long time I did consider getting his book but not at the prices he charges and a 550 page PDF will be a nightmare on any tablet / PC.


----------



## sr20det (15 Oct 2017)

I was there. Great day. Managed to speak to George





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det (15 Oct 2017)

Cadfiel said:


> Wish I could come and see this.  For a long time I did consider getting his book but not at the prices he charges and a 550 page PDF will be a nightmare on any tablet / PC.


Managed to bag the book at event too

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

